# Jet ski importing



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi another moving of our possessions question, so to jet ski`s with the market for good low hour use one`s of these in the UK been very favorable is it worth buying in the UK and transporting or is there any issue with ownership papers or datatagging, have not really been able to rate the market in used or even new ski`s in Pt any views would be appreciated.

Jeff TT


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Jets ski have to be registered so you should check what paperwork is reguired, and whether UK bought would have correct paperwork
Barcos Usados, Venda de Barcos e Classificados de Barcos Standvirtual go to advanced search and tick jet ski give you an idea of prices here, or olx, then you can compare cost to buying in UK & transporting with current exchange I would think cheaper here in long run plus soime comeback if you buy from a dealer


----------



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks exactly the help I was looking for.

Jeff TT


----------

